
TOP 10 Startup Failures of 2017 – Album on Imgur - rayparker
https://imgur.com/gallery/xGbTv
======
CharlesDodgson
There seems to be way too much easy money available these days. The ability
for a boring, not very innovative startup to attract 9 figures of investment
without the need to ever deliver a viable product or service is worrying for
the industry. It's burning resources and disenfranchising those with actually
good ideas.

